# Quick question



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you guys tell me what is the best product to use to raise the ph level in my tank? Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

gtc said:


> Can you guys tell me what is the best product to use to raise the ph level in my tank? Thanks


not a product really, but you can use a small bag of crushed coral to up the pH. I think Dr. Giggles does this so you may want to ask him. What is you pH at becasue if the tank is for p's, slightly acidic is good. Last thing its better to keep it stable a bit to low then have it fluctuate to get to the pH you want (assuming the pH isnt way off)


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Last time i checked it was around the 6 mark, is this way too low for piranhas?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes too low. 6.5-7.5 and i like mine at 7.0 personally. i dont even recommend 6.5 but it's okay. crushed corral works so does aquariumpharmaceuticals ph up just make sure you follow the directions on it.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Great, thanks again guys..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I've had mine at 6.0 in the past and didn't have any problems. You jus gotta be sure not to raise it up too quick cause I tried a lil crushed coral in the past and my PH rose really quick, but that was in a smaller tank. I used that ph nuetral regulator and afterwhile my Ph kept at about 6.6-6.8. If you have ur Ph at 6.0 it definitely won't be the end of the world.

Make sure ur looking for signs of stress from the water being too acidic. I believe they maybe darting around like crazy and it'll seem like they are gasping for air also. If you start noticing those signs, you then may want to try to raise ur Ph a bit.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah that's true i mean when i had my piraya his was at 6.0 but back then i was first getting into the hobby and i was trying to mock the natural habitat since i got him straight from the rio sao francisco at 9" that's back when my dad was actually doing all the work and i was still learning a lot! but yeah some species it varies i think the ph varied greatly throughout the amazon also i think from like 5.5-8

just a general guideline but all my LFS raised p's was 6.5-7.5 and i always keep em at 7.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think six wouldn't be too bad. I would just leave it an mayby just at a little crused coral, but my pH is like 7.6 so its not ideal, but it works.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys!!


----------

